# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch tam đảo 2 ngày 1 đêm giá rẻ - tour tam đảo giá rẻ - nghỉ mát ở tam đảo

## dulichbonmua04

HÀ NỘI – TAM ĐẢO

Loại tour: Tour đoàn, tour riêng
Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm
Giá Tham Khảo: 550.000 VNĐ/khách 
Liên hệ: 0989.452.458- 04.627.00945 (máy lẻ 103) Ms Dịu
Phương tiện: Đi về bằng ôtô
Khởi hành: Theo yêu cầu

Lời tựa 

Nằm cách trung tâm thủ đô Hà Nội 65km về phía Tây Bắc, Tam Đảo (Vĩnh Phúc) từng được so sánh với Đà Lạt, Sapa, do có khí hậu ôn hoà quanh năm mát mẻ. Hơn thế, thiên nhiên còn ban tặng cho Tam Đảo một một quần thể sinh vật tự nhiên đa dạng của vườn quốc gia lớn nhất Việt Nam và một cảnh sắc tươi đẹp hùng vĩ nên từ lâu Tam Đảo đã được chọn là nơi nghỉ dưỡng và giải trí lý tưởng.


Lịch trình tour: 
NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI - TAM ĐẢO 

06h30: Xe đón Quý khách khởi hành đi thăm quan Tam Đảo, trên đường đi Quý khách được chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh miền núi Trung du. Đến Tam Đảo Quý khách nhận phòng. Ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi. 

Buổi chiều: Quý khách đi thăm Thác Bạc, Quý khách tự do tắm suối hoặc tắm ở bể bơi. Ăn tối và tự do dạo chơi ngắm nhìn phong cảnh Tam Đảo về đêm 


NGÀY 2: TAM ĐẢO - HÀ NỘI 

Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách thăm Tháp truyền hình Tam Đảo, thăm Đền Bà Chúa Thượng ngàn. 

Trưa: ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi 

Chiều: xe đưa Quý khách về Hà Nội. Kết thúc chuyến thăm quan. 



GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM 
Xe ôtô du lịch điều hoà đưa đón theo chương trình
Phòng khách sạn tiêu chuẩn theo tour
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
Vé thắng cảnh, hướng dẫn, lệ phí tổ chức
Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn gói theo tour.
GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM 
Đồ uống trong các bữa ăn
Thuế VAT
Chi phí cá nhân và các dịch vụ khác
THÔNG TIN HƯỚNG DẪN
Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi: miễn phí
Trẻ từ 06 - 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá người lớn
Từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính bằng mức giá người lớn.
Mức giá có thể thay đổi tùy theo từng thời điểm. Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ để có sự tư vấn tốt nhất.


CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH BỐN MÙA - BONMUA TOURIST

Địa chỉ: 4A Hàng Bút - P.Hàng Bồ - Q.Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 0989.452.458 / Fax: 04.62700954
Chi nhánh: 6D Phan Bội Châu - P2 Q.Bình Thạnh - TP.Hồ Chí Minh
Website: dulichbonmua04.blogspot.com]
Email: dulichbonmua04@gmail.com
Hotline: Ms.Dịu 0989.452.458-Live chat: dulichbonmua04

----------

